# Portage Problem

## jew.de

Hi,

ich wollte gerade folgendes tun:

```

moses root # emerge world --deep -up

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   UD] media-libs/xine-lib-0.9.13-r2 [1_beta2]

[ebuild   UD] media-video/avifile-0.7.15.20020816-r1 [0.7.27.20030204]

[ebuild   UD] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.7 [0.9]

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.1-r1

```

Wieso sollen die oberen Pakete downgegradet werden, und wieso soll kdeedu installiert werden?

Kdeedu habe ich kurz davor deinstalliert, ich brauche es nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Danke,

Tobi

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Wieso sollen die oberen Pakete downgegradet werden, und wieso soll kdeedu installiert werden?
> 
> Kdeedu habe ich kurz davor deinstalliert, ich brauche es nicht.
> ...

 

hm hast du vielleicht mit den variablen für testing in /etc/make.conf mal was übersetzt und das dann weggenommen?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Robelix

Über das avifile hab' ich mich g'rad selber gewundert.

Für kdeedu gibt's eine Erklärung: Es ist im Paket kde dabei (ist eigentlich kein wirkliches Paket, sondern besteht nur aus abhängigkeiten).

----------

## jew.de

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hm hast du vielleicht mit den variablen für testing in /etc/make.conf mal was übersetzt und das dann weggenommen?

 

Nein, ich habe seit meinen Debian Zeiten nichts mehr mit Testing gemacht. Ich wollte doch nur ein Update machen  :Wink: 

----------

## jew.de

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Über das avifile hab' ich mich g'rad selber gewundert.
> 
> Für kdeedu gibt's eine Erklärung: Es ist im Paket kde dabei (ist eigentlich kein wirkliches Paket, sondern besteht nur aus abhängigkeiten).

 

ok, aber kann ich denn die KDE Pakete installiert lassen, und das virtuelle KDE Paket deinstallieren?

jew.de

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, ich habe seit meinen Debian Zeiten nichts mehr mit Testing gemacht. Ich wollte doch nur ein Update machen 

 

hm sehr komisch. ich hab nun auch ein update angeworfen und bei mir will er genau die gleichen pakete downgraden. ich lass die aber vorerst mal die sind ja im cvs als stable markiert. vielleicht ändert sich das ja beim nächsten emerge rsync morgen wieder.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## jew.de

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hm sehr komisch. ich hab nun auch ein update angeworfen und bei mir will er genau die gleichen pakete downgraden. ich lass die aber vorerst mal die sind ja im cvs als stable markiert. vielleicht ändert sich das ja beim nächsten emerge rsync morgen wieder.

 

Der Witz dabei ist, wenn Du Downgradest, will er beim nächsten emerge world -u die gleichen Pakete wieder updaten... Danach wieder down, usw...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Witz dabei ist, wenn Du Downgradest, will er beim nächsten emerge world -u die gleichen Pakete wieder updaten... Danach wieder down, usw...

 

Der ist genauso gut, wie der, den ich vor Monaten mit Gentoo bei nem Bekannten hatte. Er hatte die USE Flags sasl und ldap drinnen.

So ein emerge sasl zeigte dann an, dass openldap benötigt wird bevor sasl installiert werden kann. okay ein emerge openldap zeigte an, dass sasl zuvor benötigt wird um openldap zu installieren.

na da soll einer durchblicken dann. aber ich denk mal das problem wegen dem downgrade wird dann auch bald beseitigt sein.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## citizen428

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Der Witz dabei ist, wenn Du Downgradest, will er beim nächsten emerge world -u die gleichen Pakete wieder updaten... Danach wieder down, usw...

 

Dieses Thema wird grade in der Mailingliste Gentoo-Developer besprochen, der Thread heisst "--deep oddity".

In einem Reply von Eric Noack findet man dann Folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bug 13632 seems to mention this allready
> 
> (("emerge --update --deep world" keeps wanting to upgrade and then downgrade packages))

 

HTH

----------

## Robelix

 *jew.de wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   Über das avifile hab' ich mich g'rad selber gewundert.
> 
> Für kdeedu gibt's eine Erklärung: Es ist im Paket kde dabei (ist eigentlich kein wirkliches Paket, sondern besteht nur aus abhängigkeiten). 
> 
> ok, aber kann ich denn die KDE Pakete installiert lassen, und das virtuelle KDE Paket deinstallieren?
> ...

 

Sollte kein problem sein. Ich hab' auf meine Kisten meist nur kdebase und kdenetwork installiert. Hab' ohnehin windowmaker laufen, konsole, konqueror und kmail sind einfach gut und das ganze Spielzeug brauch' ich nicht.

----------

## jew.de

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sollte kein problem sein. Ich hab' auf meine Kisten meist nur kdebase und kdenetwork installiert. Hab' ohnehin windowmaker laufen, konsole, konqueror und kmail sind einfach gut und das ganze Spielzeug brauch' ich nicht.

 

ok, aber wenn ich sage: emerge unmerge kde, wird dann nicht jedes KDE Paket deinstalliert? Kann ich die einzelnen KDE Pakete aus diesem Gesamtpaket heraustrennen?

jew.de

----------

## Robelix

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, aber wenn ich sage: emerge unmerge kde, wird dann nicht jedes KDE Paket deinstalliert? Kann ich die einzelnen KDE Pakete aus diesem Gesamtpaket heraustrennen?
> 
> jew.de

 

Sollte nur das kde paket unmergen. Trotzdem ist's nie schlecht schon mal für alle Fälle die Finger auf ctrl+c zu platzieren und mitzulesen was emerge vorhat...

----------

## citizen428

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Sollte nur das kde paket unmergen. Trotzdem ist's nie schlecht schon mal für alle Fälle die Finger auf ctrl+c zu platzieren und mitzulesen was emerge vorhat...

 

Oder einfach vorher mit "emerge -p unmerge kde" nachschauen was Portage deinstallieren will.

----------

## jew.de

Hi Gentoo'ler,

also, irgentwas stimmt gewaltig nicht...

Seit Tagen schon stört es micht, dass manche Programme immer wieder up- und downgegraded werden sollen. Nun will portage das gleich mit sich selber machen, und es sollen 3 Programme neu installiert werden, die ich nicht haben will....:

```
moses root # emerge world --deep -up

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.47-r2 [2.0.46-r12] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependancies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild    UD] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.7 [0.9] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/avifile-0.7.32.20030219  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/avifile-0.7.15.20020816-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/transcode-0.6.2  

```

Hat denn wirklich keiner eine Idee? Geht es auch genau so? Oder bin ich der einzige?

Ich habe echt keine Lust, alle neu zu installieren....

Tobi

----------

## snowball

Hi,

ich habe das Problem auch! Bei mir will er ständig die avifile lib up- und dann wieder downgraden. 

Bei Portage scheint das ok zu sein, da die 2.0.47 als "instable/unreliable" wieder als masked markiert wurde.

----------

## Frost

Moin.

Ich hab auf nem Server den apache installiert und möchte nun mod_php mergen. Trotz "-X" in den USE-Flags will der das gesamte x-system mit mergen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich das umgehe? Ich hab nicht vor X zu installieren, da das ein reiner Server ist. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das php das braucht.

Viele Grüße

Frost

----------

## jew.de

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> moses root # emerge world --deep -up
> 
> ...

 

Hi,

da mich das ganze nun ganz schön nervt, gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass gentoo sich den Inhalt der Platte anschaut, und daraus eine neue World-File generiert?

Ich will einfach Avifile und Transcode nicht drauf haben, hatte es aber mal. Wenn es an Abhängigkeiten liegt, dass es installiert werden soll, wie kann ich rausfinden, welchen Programm diese Abhängigkeiten haben will?

Danke,

Tobi

----------

## c_kuzmanic

 *jew.de wrote:*   

>  *jew.de wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> moses root # emerge world --deep -up
> 
> ...

 

$ su

$ regenworld

----------

